# Harley has a strange scab?!



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Three days ago I was cuddling Harley (11 month old cockapoo) and I found a large thick scab-like thing on his little head. It is a thick flat and crusty thing ~ like coffee grounds? I shaved the area and picked at it a little and he didn't like that at all... the scab held on to the fur so if I were to pull it off (which I will not do) will leave that area bald and red. On the top part of the "oval scab" looks like two black pimple sized scabs which I did picked off and they are now red. Almost like red pimple growths? I was so shocked to find this since I have him on my lap every other day for his "brush-brush". I am worried. I called the vet and she asked me if he has fleas, but Harley is treated with Advantage Multi every 3-4 weeks so I would think he is safe, plus I would notice fleas, right?! He is otherwise healthy - very very very active. Side note ~ I live in the country (5 acres of land and corn fields) Any ideas??

Thanks!
Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe he caught his head on a branch/thorn/undergrowth. What you are describing sounds like dry blood stuck in his fur from a cut. If its not red in the surrounding area, painful or swollen i would leave well alone and monitor everyday. If there is no improvement ie healing or it gets worse (painful/swollen/pus-like) get the vet to take a look! It doesn't really sound like fleas but to put your mind at rest, have a really close check of his ears, neck, base of tale for evidence of fleas.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you get a photo of it?


Has he been playing rough with any dogs lately?

Does he have any more on him.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

I checked Harley all over and I'm sure that he doesn't have any more lumps, bumps, scabs or evidence of fleas...
He plays with our other 2 dogs, but they are pretty gentle with each other. 
If I don't see any improvement in a week I'll take him to the vet.
Thanks,
Jen


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

It sounds like the exact kind of thing Remi gets periodically. In fact, he has a large one on his head at the moment. I took him to the Vet when he had a few of them and he shaved all around them. *gasp* when he returned! After treating them with some antibacterial creams, he said he believes they are just a form of hot spots. I just make sure I keep him clean so they don't get any secondary infections. They come and go and last about a week until they dry up and flake off.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky had one on the inside of her ear, along with some scratches, it was the result of rough and tumble with her BFF who is a big boxer, we kept an eye on it and it took a week but healed up nicely and fell off.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, It sounds like Remi and Harley have something very similar going on! Harley has a very ugly bald/fuzzy spot that covers his adorable head. I hope this antibacterial cream gets rid of whatever it is... My vet didn't mention demodectic mange - I only pray he doesn't have that...


----------

